# My Tarantulas



## jukahman (Jun 2, 2008)

Good day to all fellow hobbyist.Here are my eight legged friends.These are just the few who love to show their beauty by posing for me.ill be trying my best to get the photos of those shy ones.lol

A. Juruenicola (Female)






C. Fasciatum (Sling)






C. Fasciatum (Juvie)






Avic. sp. Peru 






G. Pulchra (Female)






B. Smithi (Female)






H. Lividum (Female)






TFL...


----------



## jukahman (Jun 6, 2008)

Good day to all...


----------



## crpy (Jun 6, 2008)

jukahman said:


> Good day to all...


Man I'm jealous of that pulchra, nice pics


----------



## jukahman (Jun 6, 2008)

crpy said:


> Man I'm jealous of that pulchra, nice pics


Tnx...she's really a beauty..


----------



## Vanilla (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice looking spiders!


----------



## jukahman (Jun 12, 2008)

Tnx Vanilla...

Here are some others...

Avic. Vesrsicolor






B. Vagans






C. Fasciatum & A. Genic slings


----------



## jukahman (Jun 14, 2008)

Good day...


----------



## jukahman (Jun 16, 2008)

up...


----------

